# Never Say Never.



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

This is my story, I hope it inspires many of you to live out your dreams. 

I was born with bio-craniem syntosis, it is a disease that deforms your head shape. I was told I wouldn't live for very long, and I had to fight for my life at a very young age, luckily there was an amazing doctor there who saved me from a very different life, a life of living with brain damage. 

Every since I can remember horses have always been apart of my life. The first interaction with a real horse, I will never forget. I will never forget holding onto this big thoroughbred's neck, swinging in tune of his big walking stride and cuddlying into his mane, feeling safer then I have ever been.

It was from then, that all I wanted to do was ride, I wanted to be known as the girl who overcame so much. Naturally my Mum being over protective as normal banned me from horse riding, she didn't want to risk me falling off and hitting my head badly. This only lasted at least 3weeks, after all I was a small girl, with a huge passion.

I'm a teenager now, and have had to deal with alot of things in my life; bullying, boys and now as my friends grow older, they go to parties and sleep around with boys. While I focus on my future; I have been chosen to join a training squad; BEATS and chosen for my school's interschool program for riders. While I wake up in the morning with a smile on my face, they wake up with a hang over.

I often get asked why I ride, and my answer.
'I ride because horses will always be there for me, I ride because they will understand me, when no one else will. I ride for the freedom and power that this world has to offer, and that is something that alcohol and drugs cannot offer me.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

First, Thank you for sharing your story! Very inspirational and seems to have certainly made you a very responsible teenager with a zest for life. A very rare thing! While I've never had any medical issues or anything like you've been through, I think horses have always been a saving grace for me. They certainly kept me on the right path as a teen. I am 31 now and they are still one of the main reasons I get up every day, right behind my husband and daughter. 

Horses can bring out the best in people and certainly help us work through our own issues. I've said for years that my therapist lives in the barn & I generally prefer the company of horses over humans  I have an autistic riding student who when we started 2 years ago wouldn't so much as say a word to me, barely look at me even but watching him interact with the horses was amazing. It was like a huge light bulb went on. He now babbles non-stop when he is in my barn and has made great strides in other areas of his life as well. His grandmother is my personal doctor and she loves to tell me how my horses have helped him find himself and a comfortable place in his world. 

Keep it up and don't lose the positive attitude you have, it will take you great places!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

thats very insperational!!

thnakyou! 
just wondering, im sorry if you take this the wrong way and its ok if you dont want to answer, but what was your life expectancy and is it still the same?


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

Marlea Warlea said:


> thats very insperational!!
> 
> thnakyou!
> just wondering, im sorry if you take this the wrong way and its ok if you dont want to answer, but what was your life expectancy and is it still the same?


 
I guess it is still the same, I can do everything a normal teen does, with no speech slur, and I am pretty smart for my age. I don't know actually, i will have to ask mum.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

you dont have too if you dont want to but thankyou


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love reading stories like this 

good luck with your riding and keep your goals


----------

